# Modenas



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

A person I know just Picked up modenas to start raising, I used to raise and show them also over 25 years ago. I went and looked at the birds. The show King cross that has been put in the modenas. Has gave larger heads and more power and bull to them. BUT some of them still lean more to the king style head. Which need refinement. Modenas are not a bad breed to work with. But I see a need toward refineing them back to the modena type thru the head. keeping the width from the king. But shortening the beak agin and blocking the front of the head along with shorting the head length giving that modena style head back. Those of you that raise or are understanding of the modena what is your thoughts on where its going. and refinement of and retaining its seperate defining breed class.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Robert, Todays Modena just came up on another list that I'm on, What brought it up was the mongralizing of breeds for color and as in the Modenas case "Type" . Robert it is no longer the same breed as far as I can tell, it has been mongralized at least here in the States. Here is my question, Is it still a Modena ? I know that the true breed still exists.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It is still a modena. AS most breeds have been crossed bred to achive the colors or over all type affect. Then brought back to the desired standard of the breed. But I saw that some people are not refining there birds as they should. I would think being I know the king line was introduced about 25 years ago. That good modena type birds are out there without out trying to use the king line now days. BUT some people may not want to pay the price for top birds. There by tearing down and rebuilding agin as a cheaper path. Old style modenas Are still out there. they would be behind todays birds as for showing. But the standard still calls for the 9 inche tall bird. At which most birds can not meet. As they will be 11 to 14 inches tall. Down sizeing should be sought. keeping the over all power and type through out. But that is up to the top breeders to push towards that direction. I used to really like the modena. But it has strayed away from Its size more then I like. Not saying it can not be brought back in line. As far as colors. If you remember back to the mid 70s When Joe Quinns note book on genatics and color breeding came out. Alot of people jumped into there birds bringing out hidden colors and new colors. BUT quality went down some as past faults resurfaced. Making the breeders pull back into line to stay with show type birds. It takes a while To build new colors As you have to put the color in the bird as you rebuild the breed. Which can be if total breed out cross. take 5, 6, 7, years. Depending on breed and out cross. And most breeds today Have enough colors without adding more. But some people like to add new colors. Perhaps its out of want or just being able to say. They did it. genatics is a intersting area, That some people never go to or understand. Then others really like its steps.


----------

